# Installers hall of SHAME!



## kburra (Jul 8, 2019)

Below is the current list of dodgy installers:

    * Adobe Flash Player - Google Toolbar
    * Adobe Reader - eBay Desktop
    * Adobe Shockwave Player - Norton PC Checkup
    * AnVir Task Manager - Registry Cleaner Pro
    * AOL Instant Messenger - AOL Toolbar
    * Apple’s Software Updater - Safari Browser, QuickTime, iTunes
    * Applian FLV Player - Yahoo Toolbar
    * Auslogics Registry Defrag - Ask Toolbar
    * AVG 8 - AVG Security Toolbar (Yahoo Search bar)
    * BitComet - Google Toolbar
    * BitDefender Anti-Phishing Free Edition - Ask.com search engine. No opt-in. No opt-out.
    * BitTorrent 6.1.2 - Ask Toolbar
    * CCleaner (standard installer) - Yahoo Toolbar <<<Offers Slim version, without toolbar
    * ClamWin - Ask.com
    * Comodo Firewall Pro - Ask Toolbar (This toolbar is detected as spyware/adware by several vendors)
    * Comodo Internet Security, Antivirus & Firewall - Ask Toolbar
    * CPUZ - Ask Toolbar
    * Cyberlink PowerDVD 8 - Google Toolbar and BETA of Moovielive
    * Daemon Tools - Search tool and sponsor ad module
    * Defraggler - Yahoo Toolbar
    * DivX - Yahoo Toolbar
    * DVDVideoSoft Free Studio - ASK toolbar
    * FormatFactory 2.10 (and higher) - Ebay shortcuts
    * FormatFactory 2.15 (and higher) - Ask toolbar
    * FoxIt Reader 3.0 - - installs FoxIt toolbar, makes Ask.com your default search, create desktop, quick launch, and start menu shortcut to eBay
    * Free Download Manager - Software Informer bundle
    * GameVance - Ask Toolbar/The Weather Channel Desktop
    * Glary Utilities - Ask Toolbar
    * GOM Player - Ask Toolbar
    * GoogleTalk - no addon but will change default search setting of IE
    * GoogleEarth - Pre checked Google Chrome; sets Google Updater as a startup
    * Hotspot Shield - Hotspot Shield Community Toolbar from Conduit
    * ICQ 6 - ICQ Toolbar
    * Iobit Advanced One Care - Yahoo Toolbar (selecting no will still do changes on the system)
    * IOBit Security 360 - IObit/Conduit toolbar
    * IOBit Smart Defrag - Yahoo Toolbar/Search Settings
    * IrfanView (Google Toolbar for IE and Google Desktop Search)
    * IsoBuster - Ask.com Toolbar
    * iTunes (QuickTime, AppleSoftwareUpdate, AppleMobileDeviceSupport64, Bonjour64, MobileMe64) <---- *undisputed leader*
    * Java Runtime Environment (JRE) - installs Java Quick Starter, Microsoft Live Search Toolbar, OpenOffice installer pre-checked
    * Logitech Setpoint (Logitech Yahoo! Toolbar)
    * Maxathon 2 - Facebook Sidebar Plugin
    * McAfee Site Advisor update - Yahoo! default browser search
    * Miro 2.5 - Ask toolbar
    * MP3 WMA Converter - Yahoo Search and Delio Comparsion Shopping Toolbar
    * Nero 9 Lite Free - Ask Toolbar
    * Nero Burning Rom - Ask Toolbar (This toolbar is detected as spyware/adware by several vendors)
    * PC Tools Firewall Plus - Google Toolbar and Threatfire
    * PrimoPdf - Paltalk
    * RealPlayer - Google Chrome
    * Recuva - optional Yahoo toolbar (checked by default)
    * Shockwave Player - Norton Security Scan or Google Toolbar
    * SIW (System Information for Windows) - Crawler Toolbar
    * Skype - Google Toolbar
    * Spyware Doctor - Google Toolbar
    * Spyware Terminator - Web security guard, Crawler
    * Sun Java RE (online installer) - Google Toolbar
    * Sun Java - OpenOffice.org
    * Thoosje Sidebar - Amazon or eBay Toolbar
    * Threatfire 4.7.0.9 - Google Toolbar
    * Trillian - Ask Toolbar and Weather Channel Desktop
    * Unlocker 1.8.7 - eBay shortcuts
    * Veoh media player - Yahoo toolbar, search engine change & search protection
    * VSO Image Resizer - Ask Toolbar
    * WeatherBug - Ask Toolbar
    * Webroot SpySweeper - Ask Toolbar (This toolbar is detected as spyware/adware by several vendors)
    * Winamp - Winamp Toolbar
    * Windows Live Installer - Windows Live Toolbar and Sign-in Assistant
    * Windows Update - Windows Genuine Advantage Notification - (pre-checked, not required, should not be high-priority)
    * Windows SteadyState - Windows Live Toolbar
    * Winzip - RegistryBooster
    * Wise Disk Cleaner - Ask Toolbar
    * Wise Registry Cleaner - Ask Toolbar
    * xp-Antispy - eBay shortcuts/toolbar
    * xplorer2Lite - Conduit toolbar
    * YaHoo! Instant Messenger - YaHoo! toolbar, with ‘YaHoo! Search Protection’ and homepage change to YaHoo!
    * ZoneAlarm - SpyBlocker (Ask Toolbar) (This toolbar is detected)


----------



## Keesha (Jul 9, 2019)

I think I’m glad I don’t know all these things.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 9, 2019)

Please tell me you didn’t actually test them all?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

Fortunately (by the sound of it)  I don't use any of those..but  you have made a list without saying why most of them are bad!!

You could put  fear into people who have these things installed , without explaining why there's a problem with them...

I think you've Copied and pasted that from somewhere, so if they've got reasons for their critique then let people know that too..or leave the link...


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Fortunately (by the sound of it)  I don't use any of those..but  you have made a list without saying why most of them are bad!!
> 
> You could put  fear into people who have these things installed , without explaining why there's a problem with them...
> 
> I think you've Copied and pasted that from somewhere, so if they've got reasons for their critique then let people know that too..or leave the link...



Agreed.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 9, 2019)

Ditto.


----------



## Mike (Jul 9, 2019)

A lot of them that I recognise try to get you
to download spurious programmes that you
really don't need or want.

Mike.


----------



## kburra (Jul 10, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Agreed.


The list is just to show you what Spyware/Adware is associated with so many FREE programs if downloaded, many of the programs are fine just be aware when downloading you uncheck (TICK) the little boxes NOT to include the addons, for instance, if you get the Ask Toolbar it is a pain to remove(Uninstall) I thought the list I posted made this clear?....nothing against many of the listed programs , but the choice is yours!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 10, 2019)

Rather than post such a long list, that I strongly doubt many/any will go over, why not simply post a general warning, as you did, later, that when downloading new programs, be sure to un-tick the boxes that try to sneak by you, during installation, that allow unneeded software to clutter your computer? You did that, I know, but only after posting that (to me) ridiculously long list.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 10, 2019)

kburra said:


> The list is just to show you what Spyware/Adware is associated with so many FREE programs if downloaded, many of the programs are fine just be aware when downloading you uncheck (TICK) the little boxes NOT to include the addons, for instance, if you get the Ask Toolbar it is a pain to remove(Uninstall) I thought the list I posted made this clear?....nothing against many of the listed programs , but the choice is yours!


Thank you for including this. It’s a good thing to know.


----------



## kburra (Jul 10, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Rather than post such a long list, that I strongly doubt many/any will go over, why not simply post a general warning, as you did, later, that when downloading new programs, be sure to un-tick the boxes that try to sneak by you, during installation, that allow unneeded software to clutter your computer? You did that, I know, but only after posting that (to me) ridiculously long list.


And there I was thinking by posting that *RIDICULOUSLY *long list I was helping and making people aware of the downside of installing free programs, I spend a lot of my time helping people (Visiting) when they ask why do I keep getting redirected to different web sites,or what are all these popup windows I keep getting when browsing the internet, nine times out of ten it is because of an installed free program bundled with rubbish. So because of some negative replies, in the future won`t bother with such information or advice!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

kburra said:


> And there I was thinking by posting that *RIDICULOUSLY *long list I was helping and making people aware of the downside of installing free programs, I spend a lot of my time helping people (Visiting) when they ask why do I keep getting redirected to different web sites,or what are all these popup windows I keep getting when browsing the internet, nine times out of ten it is because of an installed free program bundled with rubbish. So because of some negative replies, in the future won`t bother with such information or advice!


 Not at all, I think it's kind of you to think of everyone and to take the time to make that list. I didn't mean to be critical of your good intentions, I was just concerned you'd made a list which wasn't clear enough as to why those things were problematic,...


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2019)

Now that you've explained this a bit, it's likely that many of us can understand what you were getting at in your original post.  I believe you were warning that if we download Adobe Flash Player, unless we are paying close attention and untick boxes, Adobe will also install the Google Toolbar.  If we download Adobe Reader we may also end up with an eBay desktop icon.  And so forth down the line.  Am I correct?  

It's not that your information was bad (or that your heart was in the wrong place), it's that we - or at least I - didn't fully understanding the warning. The way I originally interpreted this was that if I had the Google Toolbar (which I don't) and installed Adobe Flash Player, something "dodgy" could happen (not sure what dodgy meant in this situation, because it isn't a word often used in the US so I figured you meant my computer might get glitchy).

Thank you for the head's up. Especially now that you've explained the warning.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 11, 2019)

The warning was all that was needed. The list was a cut and paste.


----------



## kburra (Jul 11, 2019)

For safety, the only place to go is *Ninite* is a *free* tool that automatically downloads, installs, and updates various Windows programs for you, skipping past the evil toolbar offers. For Windows users, *Ninite* is arguably the only really safe place to get freeware.

NINITE


----------

